# Leesville saugeye



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I am jonesing to catch some saugeyes. Any chance I can even get a boat in? And if so any suggestions?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, head to the Ohio River. you'll catch them there.
check the Ohio River reports.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I was out by Tappan and Clendening a few hours ago. The ramps are high and dry and both lakes are just about locked up with ice. I would imagine Leesville is more of the same.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Last I heard leesville was iced over


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

nothin crazy thick..ill be bustin ice here soon.. busted ice numerous times last yr to get to open water with the lil boat aka the ice breaker..lost a spud bar breakin some bigger stuff sucker slipped right out of my hands. leesville takes a lil while longer to get ice. ive got my EYE on this guy


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jarnos123 said:


> Yep, head to the Ohio River. you'll catch them there.
> check the Ohio River reports.


LMAO YA,,, You better have a magic wand & a pair of ruby-red slippers!! 

Maybe, AFTER the rain & river rises, next week.
Let us know,,,
Good Luck,,, safely


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

wore my lucky ruby red slippers today..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

freakofnature13 said:


> wore my lucky ruby red slippers today..


OH YA??? Where'd you end up,,, How'd you do?
A PILE of us went to the big River, below NC,,, about 15 guys caught 12 fish!!!
Hope you did better!


----------



## Drake3 (May 13, 2012)

bustin ice last year lol


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

come up this way and ill show ya...just dont bring that PILE lol..


----------

